# Trek 800- old school cool



## OldHoosier (May 1, 2011)

Well, I posted this down in the Trek forum but got zero response so I'll try here now.

I'm an old mtb rider who just rediscovered riding and after riding a few months I pretty much destroyed my old WW bike. I ran across an old Trek 800 Mountain Trail (anybody know how to date one of these??) that is bone stock.

I know it's old but it is old school cool and fits me. My riding is evenly split between gravel backroads/trails and pavement, so......what upgrades does everyone recommend, i've already stripped,cleaned and re-lubed everything. Tires and tubes are ordered. I am specifically interested in a front shock and brake upgrades, maybe shifters (not sure if I like the twist-grip shifters on it).

I will be posting pictures soon- probably before and afters for upgrades and paint.

Thank you in advance.

OH


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

What's the component spec? And color? Is it a rigid or a hardtail?


----------



## kayin (May 4, 2011)

congrats on your purchase! I'm pretty new to the forums as well, but I also picked up an older trek bike as a starter (Alpha 4900). I upgraded my old Rock Shox Judy C to newer Rock Shox Tora 302, and I love the difference! They aren't the most high end or anything, but i found them cheap, used online. 

I've also seen some Rock Shox Dart go for cheap on a local used online site..try pinkbike.com

I also hear good things about manitou black as a decent beginner fork. Not sure your budget..but I'm poor so everything that I've been looking at has been good bang-for your buck type of deal.

The other thing that I changed out was the pedals, makes quite a bit of difference in feel. I've been looking at stems and handlebars and saddle and seat-post to try to make it lighter and sturdier. Nothing that I've seen for a really good deal though.

Have fun with it! Looking forward to pics!


----------



## OldHoosier (May 1, 2011)

Checking the bike against info on the net, here are the specs I have- I believe it is a 1994 model....21.5in. I'm poor so don't break the bank too bad. lol

Bicycle Type	Mountain bike, non-suspension
MSRP (new)	$299.99
Weight	29.8
Sizes	14.5", 16.5", 18", 19.5", 21", 22.5", womens 17", womens 20"
Colors	Black, ice silver/ice indigo fade, violet
Item ID	32730

Frame & Fork
Frame Construction	TIG-welded steel
Frame Tubing Material	Chromoly seat tube / hi-tensile steel
Fork Brand & Model	Unspecified
Fork Material	Hi-tensile steel, unicrown crown
Rear Shock 

Components
Component Group	Shimano Altus C90
Brakeset	Shimano Altus C90 brakes, Chang Star 273P levers
Shift Levers	Grip Shift MRX-100
Front Derailleur	Shimano Altus C90, bottom-pull/clamp-on 28.6 mm
Rear Derailleur	Shimano Altus C90
Crankset	Shimano Altus C90, 24/32/38 teeth
Pedals	Victor VP-893N
Bottom Bracket 
BB Shell Width 
Rear Cogs	7-speed, 11 - 28 teeth
Chain	KMC UG 50, 1/2 x 3/32"
Seatpost	Steel, 26.6 mm diameter
Saddle	Trek HiDensity foam
Handlebar	Steel
Handlebar Extensions	Not included
Handlebar Stem	Steel
Headset	1" YST 8002

Wheels
Hubs	Joy Tech alloy cassette hubset, Q/R
Rims	Weinmann 4019, 36-hole
Tires	26 x 1.95" Trek Connection
Spoke Brand	Steel, 2.0 mm straight gauge
Spoke Nipples	Brass nipples


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Suspension fork's not a great idea on older bikes that shipped with a rigid fork. It'll slacken out the head angle, causing problems with climbing, and now and then people snap off the head tube running something too tall.

You're probably best off riding this while you get your other bike sorted out, maybe with some more practical parts, and then switching back. If you wanted to upgrade this, you'd be looking at replacing pretty much everything.

If the point is the project, either replace everything on this one, or start with a nice, current-model steel frame and go from there. There's steel, and there's steel. There's a part of me that would really love to do a Soma Groove. Maybe because they're from my city, kind of, and it has a cool, old-school look. Still a sloping top tube, though. Salsa and Voodoo Cycles are the other obvious sources for a steel hardtail. But there are a lot of companies that make them. Transition, On-One, Ragley. You could get one made for you, but riders' sizes and fits tend to drift a little when they're starting or getting back into riding.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

kayin said:


> congrats on your purchase! I'm pretty new to the forums as well, but I also picked up an older trek bike as a starter (Alpha 4900). I upgraded my old Rock Shox Judy C to newer Rock Shox Tora 302, and I love the difference! They aren't the most high end or anything, but i found them cheap, used online.
> 
> I've also seen some Rock Shox Dart go for cheap on a local used online site..try pinkbike.com
> 
> ...


Don't forget to post your thread with the pics I lost it.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

As far as upgrades if you must I would go with all shimano deore. The fork you will need to measure the axle to crown length and see how long it is you will also need to know if the steerer is 1\18". I put a link to a list of fork axle to crown length if you are a half of an inch tall it will be no problem for sure. For fork recommendations the I would go with a suntour epicon or a rock shox tora the epicon being the better fork.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=470024


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

If you are on a limited budget and the drivetrain is giving you issues you may want to consider a singlespeed conversion (there are a few complete kits that are super cheap). With those older bikes it is amazing how much weight you can drop off the bike just by replacing the ancient drivetrain components with a cog and tensioner. :thumbsup: 

Nice find and have fun with it!


----------



## chong (Mar 4, 2011)

A1an said:


> If you are on a limited budget and the drivetrain is giving you issues you may want to consider a singlespeed conversion (there are a few complete kits that are super cheap). With those older bikes it is amazing how much weight you can drop off the bike just by replacing the ancient drivetrain components with a cog and tensioner. :thumbsup:
> 
> Nice find and have fun with it!


This.

Here's my SS converted 830 Commuter. It's a great bike that's never let me down.


Trek 830 Commuter by ch0ng, on Flickr


----------



## kayin (May 4, 2011)

A1an said:


> If you are on a limited budget and the drivetrain is giving you issues you may want to consider a singlespeed conversion (there are a few complete kits that are super cheap). With those older bikes it is amazing how much weight you can drop off the bike just by replacing the ancient drivetrain components with a cog and tensioner. :thumbsup:


Is this one of the main reasons that people go to single speed? I've seen it lots but never really understood it, is there a good thread on that here?

and OP here's a link to my thread that i created when I got started.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=706948

Some membes posted some helpful information in there when i was looking, and after i got the bike! hope it helps you too! again, congrats on your purchase!:thumbsup:


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

kayin said:


> Is this one of the main reasons that people go to single speed? I've seen it lots but never really understood it, is there a good thread on that here?
> 
> and OP here's a link to my thread that i created when I got started.
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=706948
> ...


I don't know if it is a main reason but could be one of many reasons to take the plunge...particularly on an older bike where you may need to replace many items to keep it reliable.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

When I was living in Manhattan, I had a singlespeed commuter.

It was an old ten-speed I bought for less than a day's pay. I try to keep my commuters as cheap as possible, while maintaining acceptable reliability and utility. There are almost no climbs in Manhattan, so when things started breaking, I singlespeeded the bike. It was kind of amazing - it was a clunky old thing when I bought it, and I didn't think I was actually removing that much weight getting rid of drivetrain components, but it ended up feeling fast and sporty.

I think most people do it either because it's a fun project or for the different riding style that goes with it.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

OldHoosier said:


> Well, I posted this down in the Trek forum but got zero response so I'll try here now.
> 
> I'm an old mtb rider who just rediscovered riding and after riding a few months I pretty much destroyed my old WW bike. I ran across an old Trek 800 Mountain Trail (anybody know how to date one of these??) that is bone stock.
> 
> ...


Cheap beginner bikes should be left as such. If you can get everything to work, leave it.

Save the upgrade money for when you're sure you really want to step up and get a better bicycle.


----------



## OldHoosier (May 1, 2011)

Thank you all very much for all the helpful info.

OH


----------



## kayin (May 4, 2011)

richde said:


> Cheap beginner bikes should be left as such. If you can get everything to work, leave it.
> 
> Save the upgrade money for when you're sure you really want to step up and get a better bicycle.


See, i don't know about that. I'm going to draw from car experience cause that's what i come from..but when i first bought my 92 civic, it wasn't anything spectacular.but now, after i've built up that car with my own hand, blood, sweat, tears, and the help of friends, there's a certain attachment to it that I have through building it up, slowly changing each part as i could afford it. doing my research so that i could get the best bang for my buck. and sure, its not the fastest on the race track, its not the prettiest car out there, but its mine with my personality and my own specific taste.

but i get that you want something really strong and dependable to start with. but to me, that'd be like going out and buying a bmw as your first car..where as imo, you gotta start with a pos beater and learn how to fix things that go wrong first. just my 2 cents.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't know that you're being fair to your Civic. A lot of beginner bikes might be better compared to a Kia or base-model Ford Ranger.


----------

